# Leaking Tribute



## oldenstar

As we know the weather has been making up for lost time over the last week or so. We were snug as bugs in our 550 down at the C &CC site at Bodmin, listening to the rain hammering down.
No problem until we set off when SWMBO discovered that her seat belt was sopping wet  
No wet anywhere else but the seat belt channel was obviously very wet.
I assume that when Kerrs fitted the awning and removed the roof bar to do so they failed to seal it all adequately.
It is now booked in on Monday to be sorted. I am planning a lone trip to Newbury this weekend, staying two nights at Devizes, so I hope no further leaks appear as the forecast is less than promising.
Incidentally another bad mark for Kerrs is that my Phantom tracker, all paid for was NOT fitted when I collected the van, though they omitted to tell me this. It will be fitted on Monday, but I don't know what the insurers would say should anything happen.
Paul


----------



## 104282

Hi Oldenstar,

Try not to get it wet again until its fixed, I have had experience of this on coaches, if you get water in the insulation in the roof and wall and seal it up it keeps condensing without been able to dry out causing corrosion, smells and electrical problems. If we get a coach in thats been leaking we have to take of the panels, once the leak is fixed, to dry it out and prevent this, manufacturers corrosion warranty is void if we don't.

Another poster says that the rail should fit back on with the Tribute 550 awning kit. I have asked my dealer about my 650 (which is due any week...) and have been told the same. I would be interested to hear if this is not the case please.

How much was the tracker please and did it make a cost saving on the insurance?


----------



## oldenstar

Hi Mr de Kid (or may I call you Billy)
Not much chance of keeping it out of the rain anyway. It won't go in the garage, so I might as well use it. I will however mention your points to the dealers so it is noted. I suppose I could put my dehumidifier in for a day or so when I get it back.
I will also ask about the possibility of refitting the roof bar after the posts mentioning other dealers views.
The Phantom costs £399, or £499 for the proactive version which I am having, plus £99 annual subscription.
With the £399 version you call them if it disappears, then they track it. With the £499 version they track the vehicle all the time, and contact you if any suspicious movements occur.
There is definitely a big insurance saving with it as they have a 99% recovery rate, but I can't give you a figure.
Suffice to say my premium with Safeguard is around £296, with a full no-claims record. As this includes cover, including full AA support, in both the UK and Europe I am well pleased.
HTH
Paul


----------



## Otto-de-froste

*Got a 650*

I can confirm that fitting a Fiamma Roll Out does not require removal of the roof rail; at least if it's done by Danum - a very professional job (in silver too)

Collected it on Wednesday evening, and drove it back to Chesterfield on A1 M18 and M1 via Sheffield Parkway. 
It goes well - really well, and very quiet.

Alas all is not perfect - The pre-delivery work by the Fiat Dealer in Doncaster was very shabby, and I have had to tighten up a lot of screws, put cab trim back and have a number of breakages to plastics that should have been picked up, especially as the breakages were probably caused by them.
The passenger seat bolts had not been tightened on the runners causing the seat to rock; sorted it myself.
Mind you - our Bessacarr suffered from the same problem.

Danum are keen to help, but I think I'll wait till we come back from holiday. It's not put me off them, but I've never found a Fiat dealer that I could say I have any confidence in.

Bed making is a bit of a scrabble, but we are short enough to lie across the width of the van.
Storage is pretty tight, and we will need to do some lateral thinking when it comes to packing.

But - what a cool machine - you just want to drive it.

Are we the first in UK to get a 650?

O de f


----------



## 104435

Hello Otto,
I am interested in upgrading from my VW and was thinking of the Trigano Tribute 550. I have spoken to a couple of dealers on the phone but not seen one yet. I live "up North" and would use Danum I guess but I was interested in your comments about the poor work done by the Fiat Dealer, do you mean Danum or Fiat uk please? What sort of work do they have to do to a new vehicle that can cause these problems ? I do not like the idea of spending £30000 and not get a perfect product.

Looking at the diagrams of the layout of the vans the 650 looks to have plenty of storage space compared to it's little sister the 550 but your comments have made me think that I may not be reading them correctly. Would you be kind enough to let me know what space there is for storage in the 650 and if anyone on this Tribute forum has a 550 would you be kind enough to do the same. I will get across and have a look at a dealers as soon as I can but I work most days.

On the phone I was told by 2 dealers that they had already taken delivery of 650's and 550's when I questioned about delays in supply so you may not be the first 650 if I have been told the truth.

You guys are hard to find way down here in this forum and if it was not for google I would not have found you. Someone could do to set up just a Trigano Tribute Forum or even a web site I know I would subscibe ( as I do to 2 VW sites)


----------



## grumpyman

And yet another supporter perhaps if I mention I cant find some accessory the deathly silence will end. :wink: 


You guys are hard to find way down here in this forum and if it was not for google I would not have found you. Someone could do to set up just a Trigano Tribute Forum or even a web site I know I would subscibe ( as I do to 2 VW sites)


----------



## grumpyman

The problem with the Awnings is that the brackets which hold the Roof Rails on prevent the awning from being fitted.If they have removed the roof rail they have removed the bolts holding the Rail and this requires to be sealed again.


----------



## oldenstar

Hi Sue_ ann et al
Back from Newbury with a now very well used and dirty 550 (filthy weather most of the time), but now even more impressed with the van.
Interestingly the leak seems to have dimished, now very slight despite torrential rain overnight at Devizes CandCC site.
Storage space is more than you would think and not really too bad. I deliberately only put in one 7kg gas cylinder so that I could get my Hook Up
cable and other bits in there for now. I will probably have a back box fitted as I think Fiamma do one to fit on vans with 2 rear doors, and then get MTH to fit two refillable gas cylinders in the gas box.
I don't know if the box will be big enough to get our two reclining sun chairs in-hope so, then that will just leave the damn awning thing that SWMBO obeyed bought to park inside along the step between cab and living area-too heavy for the back box I think.
To me the big compromise with the 550 (and 650 I suppose) is making up and taking down the bed, but the sheer manoeverability of the van in tight spaces and tight car parks more than makes up.
BTW average mpg after 1150 miles is between 31 and 32, up to over 35 in one instance.
And everyone remarks what a great looking van it is. :lol: 
Still have not seen another on the road.Freeborn had one at Newbury, and now Kerrs have one in the showroom.
Paul


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Hi Sue_ann
Sorry for delay. To answer your question - I hold the Fiat dealer responsible for the damage and breakages, and also Trigano/Autotrail.

The list of breakages in the cab is:-
Front passenger seat underseat storage panel - hinge broken - panel falls open
Front passenger seat side cover over, seat belt clip and other mechanicals - one screw loose, and wrong screw completely in other hole, so cover just drops and ratlles
Front passenger seat bolts securing it to runners were so loose the seat would have probably come adrift in a collision

Other issues are Remis blind on drivers door. The frame has one screw that doesn't tighten at all and one screw missing so that the frame rattles.
The metal chequer plate covering the step up to the cab is loose and some of the screws will not tighten
The leisure battery box will not close because the battery has been incorrectly installed
Numerous plastic screw covers have fallen off or are just missing
Waterproof strip at back of sink/cooker was not long enough so the installer stretched it to fit rather than replacing it, and it looks like a dogs breakfast
Wooden side member inside overcab storage is smashed at front corner due to inappropriate choice of screw

Considering that it was suggested that a fine tooth comb PDI was being undertaken by the importers I am quite disappointed.
The van is brand new, and I expected a better delivery condition than this
I doubt I will buy new again, and it has certainly put me off the CI range.

Performance is great, the drive is a million miles from the old Ducato and fuel consumption is around 25 mpg

Not a complaint, but a suggestion: Maybe Trigano should leave the overcab storage open to make it possible to store items and retrieve them more easily.
Have found stroage overall to be better than first suspected.



Once it goes back to Danum for the bits to be put right I will review my feelings, but at this moment I am a bit frustrated.

Ask other owners first before making a decision because I might have just had a bit of bad luck.

Paul.


----------



## grumpyman

If anybody purchases any accessories ie Cycle Rack, Box or awning would they agree to posting the details on hear so we all know what fits. I am certainly looking for a cycle rack which will go on one rear opening door.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

*Trigano Bike Rack*

Grumpyman,
I had a Fiamma cycle rack fitted to the 650. As I had been used to the storage in the Bessacarr, the plan was to buy a back box, but as yet I haven't done so.
This is for two reasons:-
1. 
Until I saw the rack I was not sure what size would fit, and expected the 350 to be the biggest that could be installed due to the rack not being central. However the rack extends across the nearside door, and half way across the ladder, so it should take up to a 550 box.
When folded up, a strap is advisable to hold the rack as it can't fully close because of the ladder. I have also protected it and the ladder from chafing by putting pipe insulation at strategic points.
When folded down it will require lifting a box or it's contents, or a cycle almost to shoulder height, but it's better than taking stuff to the roof.
As a side issue I have tried the ladder, but would not want to use it for access as it seems pretty weak and will eventually mark the back step.
2. 
Sorry to harp on about this, but I keep finding more and more trim and fittings problems with the van, and have to say that I am very disappointed with the level of workmanship, and the evident lack of a comprehensive PDI.
On this basis I have decided not to purchase anything else as I am minded to dispose of the vehicle and buy something that doesn't look like contractors porta-cabin.
If you have an email address I will send a photo of the cycle rack/ladder installation; and also the Fiamma awning. I'm not techy enough to attach to these messages.

Paul.


----------



## 104435

Thank You Gentlemen for your replies.

I do not think I will go for the Tribute. I have come across 2 other people on other sites who are also disappointed with the lack of quality in the finish. One took his back to the dealer and got a refund, not 100%, the dealer sold it on first, you may have seen it advertised on the dealer web site apparently it caused quite a stir ! 

I am now talking to motorhome builders about doing a conversion to a new Ducato or Boxer. Using these personal services hopefully gives better quality and I can have the layout exactly as I need and are a bit cheaper. Also I can Fiat factory fit options like Air Con for only a few 100 quid. The downside is the good firms have 6 month waiting lists!


----------



## ingram

*Re: Trigano Bike Rack*



Otto-de-froste said:


> Sorry to harp on about this, but I keep finding more and more trim and fittings problems with the van, and have to say that I am very disappointed with the level of workmanship, and the evident lack of a comprehensive PDI.
> Paul.


Paul,
When I read your first mail on this subject I thought that your complaint was against some of the 'Fiat' parts of the van but having now re-read it it seems that although some of your complaints are about parts in the cab area it seems that these may have been caused by Trigano when, for example, they would have removed the seats for re-upholstering; and your further post seems to refer more to 'Trigano' parts than to Fiat parts.

So you are dissatisfied with the Trigano conversion rather than the assembly of the van by Fiat?

I think this needs clarifying just so we are clear.

Thanks.

Harvey
ps. what an absolute shame it is to hear yet more tales of disapointment by those of you spending thousands on new 'vans.


----------



## oldenstar

> what an absolute shame it is to hear yet more tales of disapointment by those of you spending thousands on new 'vans.
> 
> I agree Harvey. I suppose we are like everyone else-we buy the flashy but cheap version but hope that it will match the luxury models which cost a minimum of £5k more.
> I appear to be the only Tribute purchaser to date who is generally satisfied, though of course mine goes in tomorrow mainly for a roof leak, most probably caused by the fitting of the awning.
> I am reminded of the days when my company cars used to be supplied by good old British Leyland-On the first day I had to make a list of the faults (door handles falling off, wipers falling off etc etc).
> We changed to Toyotas and I never found a fault for about 2 years.
> I was always told that FIAT stood for 'Fix It Again Tomorrow', but that was the cars.
> My main gripe with the actual conversion is the stupid way the washroom door is hinged making it impossible to enter the washroom without first passing the closed door.
> More anon
> oldenstar Paul (as opposed to Otto Paul)


----------



## Otto-de-froste

*Replies to all*

It is clear that the problems with the van relate to the conversion, and not Fiat.
For once I can say that I'm quite impressed with the Fiat bit, but the work done by Trigano, or in the UK by Autotrail? is absolute c**p.
I had every high expectation for this van, and didn't set out to pull it to pieces. (It can do that all on its own).
It's a 'can't be bothered' attitude by the individual who did the work, and a failure to inspect by anyone with the shallowest degree of dedication.

Oldenstar and Grumpyman - I'll try and re-send the images of the bike rack and roll-out awning installation.

I'm not that good with computers, but if anyone can tell me (in English) how to get photos uploaded onto the Forum then other Trigano owners and potential owners will be able to see how the rack and awning are intalled.
O.


----------



## grumpyman

Pail
I intended contacting Denim and visiting to have a Awning fitted so when as you are probably considering driving yours through the showroom window tell them I will not be contacting them.Have you spoken to them and with regards to the photos sorry I will let one of the more experienced members take you through that.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Attachments should be here
O d f


----------



## grumpyman

Paul
Looks just the job what model is it when asking.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

*Cycle rack*

David
It just says Fiamma Carrybike then Ducato Max 35k on the label.
I doubt it is any different to the one that went on the previous Ducato.

It isn't screwed to the door, and I would say that Danum fitted it pretty well, as they did the awning in fairness. No leaks.

I reserve judgement on Danum because they hurried the van through so we could get it for our holidays.
The inept and completely artless workmanship is down to Trigano, but a good PDI should have found most if not all of the issues I have found.

I'm not paranoid (despite what they all say), and I haven't deliberately sought out every last problem. I just found them as I familiarised myself with the workings of the van.

Everything will be put right when it goes back in. I can guarantee it, because I'm taking photos of every issue, and will publish them in this forum.


----------



## oldenstar

Thanks Paul
I agree with Grumpyman-Looks like the answer.
And the back of your van looks great-pity about the other bits apparently.
I was going to give Grumps the Fiamma part number but crafty Kerrs have kept my Fiamma 2007 brochure and given me the old 2006 version!
As we can't see the awning does it stick out a bit to leave room for the roof bar, as I was told by Kerrs?
Paul


----------



## Otto-de-froste

*Electrics help please*

Question.

The interior lights don't seem to run off the leisure battery.

They do run from the cab battery though.

No fuses are blown, fridge and water pump run OK.

Should this be the case?

If not I only hope that hook-up works.


----------



## grumpyman

Your interior living area lights should work of the leisure battery and 240 volt system unless something has drastically changed.


----------



## 104435

Hi Again, Been and had a look at the 550 & 650 at Danum. They look a bit tatty inside but I was told that the 550 is pre production. The 650 is supposed to be production but I noticed that a few of those horrible cheap plastic cupboard door fittings had already fallen off or broken with the push buttons missing on some.

I could not open one cupboard at all. Access to the shower is a joke and I think, Oldenstar, the toilet door has been designed to open that way so you can use the toilet with the WC door open ( impossible with it shut) to give you privacy while you do.

The Fiat bits look very good and seem of a high standard. The van outside looks stunning with a quality paint and lacquer finish. I agree Otto, I think it must have been "all hands to the pump" at the factory to clear the back log and some may have been converted by "Not so skilled" staff (being kind).

I would worry about the bike rack covering the ladder, with my "health and safety" hat on this could trip some one up if accessing the roof in the dark or just forgetting when descending. Danum may be liable if you fell and broke your neck, I would be tempted to cut them down if only using the rack to mount a box.

The other option would be to removed the ladder. If you have not got a pair of roof rails and are not storing on the roof why would you want the ladders?

One observation, if the ladders move and the bolts are loose, will the not cause the paint to come off and the doors to rust around the bolts ?


----------



## ingram

*Re: Replies to all*

Thanks for the clarification Paul 'O'

Harvey



Otto-de-froste said:


> It is clear that the problems with the van relate to the conversion, and not Fiat.
> For once I can say that I'm quite impressed with the Fiat bit, but the work done by Trigano, or in the UK by Autotrail? is absolute c**p.
> .


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Trigano 650 - Leisure battery. 
On the control panel above the cab there are 2 buttons with light symbols. 
The single bulb states 'Exterior' (is this the vehicle battery?) 
The bulb in the little van states 'Interior' (is this the Leisure battery?) 

My interior lights work when the Exterior button is pressed but not when the Interior button is pressed. 

The fridge status light (on the fridge switch) lights, and the piezzo tries to light regardless of whether the buttons are pressed. 
The pump works from it's own button on the control panel; again regardless of the Exterior or Interior buttons being pressed. 

All vehicle lights, controls and electric step work OK 

All the fuses under the drivers seat are intact. 

1. Does this mean that the lights are running from the vehicle battery but not from the leisure battery? 
2. Has the lighting circuit from the leisure battery tripped out? 
3. Will electric hook up enable the lights to run without draining the cab battery? 
We are heading for Europe on Saturday - a week late due to the problems with the van and a few health issues, and we need to know we will not be sat in the dark, or draining the vehicle battery. 

I would ask Danum, but I don't have time to take it back to them before Saturday. 

Any help greatly appreciated. 

Paul.


----------



## grumpyman

*Pail
I obviously have not seen your Control Panel as to if it is different from mine. What you run off the panel should be coming from the leisure battery. Exterior light for the Awning light interior living lights in van. The pump to be working does not require any of the light switches to be on.* Is the leisure battery charging.I found the control Panel confusing at first do you have the handbook I do and there are a number of different models. I note there is a distinct lack of experts coming in shame.

On the control panel above the cab there are 2 buttons with light symbols. 
The single bulb states 'Exterior' (is this the vehicle battery?) 
The bulb in the little van states 'Interior' (is this the Leisure battery?)

My interior lights work when the Exterior button is pressed but not when the Interior button is pressed.

The fridge status light (on the fridge switch) lights, and the piezzo tries to light regardless of whether the buttons are pressed. 
The pump works from it's own button on the control panel; again regardless of the Exterior or Interior buttons being pressed.

All vehicle lights, controls and electric step work OK

All the fuses under the drivers seat are intact.

1. Does this mean that the lights are running from the vehicle battery but not from the leisure battery? 
2. Has the lighting circuit from the leisure battery tripped out? 
3. Will electric hook up enable the lights to run without draining the cab battery? 
We are heading for Europe on Saturday - a week late due to the problems with the van and a few health issues, and we need to know we will not be sat in the dark, or draining the vehicle battery.


----------



## oldenstar

Hi
I am trying to attach a pic of my control panel, which sounds slightly different to OdF, having no labels, only depictions. My interior lights only work when the interior light switch is on, and the exterior light switch appears to be redundant, as no exterior lights.
I must say I am not impressed by the lack of info about the panel, either in the Trigano booklet or from the dealers, who knew no more than me.
Another point, I notice that the rear window has been totally omitted from the 650, no doubt because of the full height wardrobe.
Oldenstar Paul


----------



## grumpyman

Do you not have the specific booklet for the control panal I do if it is of help


----------



## DABurleigh

Pity it's as clear as mud, as it's very pretty.

I find it hard to understand how something like this can be sold with no instructions and no comprehensive handover brief.

Dave


----------



## grumpyman

Paul
If you need I am quite prepared to scan the pages tomorrow and send them to you family hear for meal tonight. There are 2 models of the control panel and I would need to know yours there are then clear instructions to what works what.Yours looks exactly the same as mine but mine believe it or not is still being repaired after 3 bloody months.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

*He comes back with head hung low*

Agree completely with the comments about the poor quality manual.

Probably written by the guy who fitted out my van.

But I have to admit I was wrong about the electrics and I have it sorted now.

I should be in a home for the chronically thick.

A very big thankyou to all of you guys that have tried to help - The beers are on me at the Autumn Trigano Rally.

Well - are we going to have one? 
Rally that is.

Paul.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

*Control Panel*

Hi Grumpyman,
I have the same control panel as Oldenstar. 
Any chance you could get a copy to me?

Danum explained very simply and clearly how it works, but with my memory I'll forget before the end of the week.

Danum explained very simply and clearly how it works, but with my memory I'll forget before the end of the week.

Sue_ann Re - Health & Safety. I would not be going up the ladder without having it inspected, and Work at Heights Assessment, and some Fall Arrest gear.

I'd send the wife.

Regards,
O.


----------



## oldenstar

Thanks Grumps
I would be most grateful for any instructions you may have. All I know about the model is that it is the one in the picture. Will you attach the pages to an e-mail, or do you want postal address? Or better yet put on this site for everyone? Let us know.
The Trigano manual does show the panel but gives no clear instructions as to how one should work it. It has been just trial and error for me.
I have managed to get elec hookups on each of the sites used with the van so far, and have had no problems. Worked the TV off the 12v system but of course this is being charged by the 240v anyway.
My van is also like OdF's in that the lid of the battery box cannot be closed-don't know if this is due to the installation, or just that the box is too small.
Also note that I can hear the fridge even with no elecs, 12v or 240, on or gas on. Is that normal? No experience of these.
Many thanks
Oldenstar Paul


----------



## oldenstar

Having succeded once I am minded to try again (attaching pics that is) to show my 550 in its glory. :roll: 
Herewith, and apologies for the additional figure.
Note that it was its first trip out, and is not quite so shiny now.(The van I mean)
Oldenstar


----------



## ingram

oldenstar said:


> Having succeded once I am minded to try again (attaching pics that is) to show my 550 in its glory. :roll:
> Herewith, and apologies for the additional figure.
> Note that it was its first trip out, and is not quite so shiny now.(The van I mean)
> Oldenstar


Whatever else is said about them, they certainly look smart....and you look happy enough Paul.
By the way: looking at the the fridge vents, it reminds me that I saw a very smart AutoSleepers Duetto on one of the later mwb Transits: it was a lovely metalic dark grey .... all the fridge vents and other plastic 'vent' bits were *white*; it looked dreadful...keep smiling.

Harvey


----------



## 104435

Oldenstar, what a sleek looking body ( and the Tribute looks sporty aswell!)

Sorry, one thing I omitted to say in my last post was... I do like the Tribute and its top of my shopping list again. It was not as bad as the mental picture I had made following various posts. 

All the problems I saw could be put right even the shower wall and wc door taken down by unscrewing a few bolts and a curtain put up giving better access to both. If necessary those horrid plastic cupboard fittings could be changed for better quality.

I know, when spending £30k ( more than my first 2 houses) you would expect a perfect product, but I guess its a bit like fellas eh Otto... nothings perfect.


----------



## grumpyman

If you both PM me with your addresses I have scanned the instruction page for both control panels. There is a NE154 and a NE 152 think from the look of things you have the NE 152. Print is to small to photo and put on hear.
I think you will both find your Dealers have not handed over all the paper work I have a red Wallet with something about everything in the van. Photo of the van looks great much better than the Ice Cream vans sorry white vans. :wink:


----------



## grumpyman

Well went to look at my Van today 3 months since repairs started. Having last week blown a casket with the owner about the time taken to do the repair I am being told I may have it back Friday evening or at the latest Monday evening. Asked the people there who deal in bodywork and they stated the rear ladder should not be used to climb to the roof unless unlike me you are of slender build.Their quote to me was you will be getting it back better than when it was new, we will see around £9000 costs.


----------



## oldenstar

Good for you Grumps-back on the road soon.
The ladder comments confirm that unless you use a top box it is just ornamental.
So if I get my back box as in previous posts I will lose it.
BTW don't know what you call slender, which I aint, but does 11stone 12 count?
And thank you Sue_ann-must have been a good day
oldenstar


----------



## grumpyman

He stated it would be ok for somebody like him and he was around 9 stone.Then looked at and said I should not use it 6.0 and 15.5 stone. My dealer said he felt they were cosmetic.Have PM you.


----------



## Otto-de-froste

Looks like the storm clouds are receding regards the Triganos.

Wish I could say the same about my job.

Any road up - 

I think it would be a good idea to arrange a Trigano meet/rally whatever later in the year when a few more owners have theirs.

Whatcha all say?

Paul (can't use Otto-de-froste any more - the microwave's broken)


----------



## grumpyman

I'm up for it as long as there are no height barriers on the road there. :wink: PM sent re instructions


----------



## oldenstar

I


> think it would be a good idea to arrange a Trigano meet/rally whatever later in the year when a few more owners have theirs.


Why not. Not usually our scene but a field full of Tributes sounds interesting. Plus it's always nice to put a face to a username. Autumn sounds about right
Just ordered a SOG for mine. Will report on the effectiveness, convenience, and whiff in a week or two.
Incidentally Pioneer still can't provide the new bit for the x250 to make my AVIC BX1 work as it should. Another 3 weeks at least.
Such is life.


----------



## 102062

*leaking tribute*

hi all i,m up for meet if anyone makes one ,
Get my 550 on friday at long last been waiting since october ,have been b
usy bying things to go in it up to now, hope the chassis is strong enough ?,
promised friends family id take them out when i get it ,God wish i dkept my big gob shut, all the best to fellow tribute owners triumf,


----------



## oldenstar

You will have to tie them down then Triumf.
Don't forget the 550 only has two seatbelts.
Still, it's the perfect excuse not to take them.
Good luck on Friday. I assume its Chelston? We will be passing by on our way up to Burnham-weekend arranged before the van arrived so it will be parked outside the caravan for the weekend.(Herald Express cheapie weekend)
Strangely enough, talking of loading the van up, I was talking to Symonspeed today about Airide, and he said that Panel Van Conversions of the Ducato/Transit type ride much better fully loaded.
Otherwise they are a bit bouncy, and I would agree with that.


----------



## 102062

*leaking tribute*

hi oldenstar,
yes tis chelston 11 30 appointment all paid for hope its all ok?, 
see how well it goes up halden hill on the way home, got a lot of cheap camping stuff out Trago Mills the weekend good quality as well, see you around , triumf


----------



## LAZZA

*tribute meet*

Hi all
you can count me and the wife in for a get together,sounds good for autumn time we will be able to swap stories about the lack of problems!
(i hope).We go to pick our 650 up Friday morning.Cant wait.
Cheers all. LAZZA


----------



## grumpyman

Hi Grumpyman, 
I have the same control panel as Oldenstar. 
Any chance you could get a copy to me? 

Paul have Pm'd you copy waiting to send when i have address.


----------



## oldenstar

Many thanks Grumps, control panel info arrived this morning.
I now know how to turn off the irritating bleeps when water tank is low and swishing over the sensors whilst moving.
However S1 tank is fresh water tank, S2 presumably grey water tank-what is S3 tank?-Do they have a sensor on the black water (Thetford) pull out cassette? Or is there a tank I haven't found yet?
Also how do you drain the fresh water tank to stop it getting stagnant?
Is it a question of running the tap with the grey tank cock open?
Ta
oldenstar


----------



## grumpyman

You may have to bare with me as I do not get my van back until tomorrow
S1 refers to your Drinking Water tank
S2 Your Waste tank
S3 Also refers to your waste tank but i need to check it.
with regards to emptying your waste on the outside of your van underneath by the waste tank you will note a handle it will either pull or twist to empty your waste.


----------



## oldenstar

Forget my question re draining the fresh water tank, 'cause I have now found it.
For the new Tribute owners who, like me, did not get the best handover instructions the fresh water drain cock is beside the plastic tank, which is of course under the sofa seat.
There is a Heath Robinson, but effective, extension piece so that the tap can be turned from the top of the compartment.
Great when you know.


----------



## grumpyman

Kenp
Tried sending you a PM but something wrong need your address then I will post control panel pages


----------



## Otto-de-froste

The drain valve is ridiculously slow, but I seem to recall threads about the earlier Tribute having the same problem.
Unless of course mine is bunged up with builders foam.

Hull - Rotterdam on Saturday night, then down through Luxembourg to Switzerland; and I haven't even tried the electric hook-up yet.

We haven't been able to use the van for a number of reasons, and it has sat on the drive since collection, apart form letting my boys have a balst up the by-pass.
Crazy or what?

Oh well I have Saturday morning to fiddle and fettle. I can't ever recall running a vehicle in by taking it to Europe before, and I doubt it will have much more than 100 miles on the clock by the time it gets off the boat.
I'm an advocate of running engines in regardless of what manufacturers say, so it will be 50-60 tops on the way down, but that's fast enough for us motor homers eh?

Nice to hear a few more of you are going to be getting delivery.

Hope all goes well for you, and lets keep in contact through the forum.

Kindest Regards,

Paul.


----------



## bigbobw1

New Trigano owner-has anyone still got a copy of the control panel instructions they can e-mail?

Bob


----------

